
More Facebook Advertisers Bail From Beacon. Plus, New Concerns. - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/03/more-facebook-advertisers-bail-from-beacon-plus-new-concerns/
======
cstejerean
and I hope it keeps going downhill. The way this feature was implemented is
unacceptable.

------
nickb
Valuation just dropped 10B.

